# picnic or pumpkinseed?



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll be darned if I can recall exactly where I picked this one up...I'm thinking the Santa Rosa show, but hey![8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

According to Mr. Van Brocklin this is pretty rare (he stopped by to take pictures of my flasks a few years ago when he was in town).
 Got this from Jim the bottle cleaning guy who lived in South City...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

Got this in Pleasanton methinks at the Golden Gate show...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

This is one of my favorites dug by Mr. Bob Bright many moons ago, smaller than the average 1/2 pint pumpkinseed.
 These are all half-pints in this thread by the way, FYI.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

Used to see collectible flasks at most bottle shows for around $25, then the prices started creeping up...and up.[8|]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

One day I got a call from Bob Kaiser who had just bought a Northern California bottle collection and wanted to sell most of it off.
 This was sitting on the table with what were mostly Eureka, Fortuna, Ferndale bottles.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

The seller had this half-pint and a pint-sized New Louvre sitting on his sales table, I liked this one with its crooked neck -- 
 and its lower price![:-]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

Easily the nicest flask in my collection, and the last flask I ever bought since what were affordable pieces had now sextupled in average price.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's a Phoenix pumpkinseed to match my Phoenix coffin in the previous thread, purchased from Mr. John Alexander when he ran an antique store in Soquel for a while.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm no expert but I didn't realize there once was the now lost art of "wine growing"...[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 7, 2009)

A nice one from Hollister, California also purchased from John Alexander's antique store.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Lordbud;  And thank you for a great review.  Neat bottles and a fantastic collection.

 It is a collection to be proud of.   RED Matthews


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 7, 2009)

both of those phoenix bottles are sweet...  I grew some wine once, right outta me arse!


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice Jason.  A category I've always liked but never had the oppurtunity to collect.


----------

